# TRT Treatment and Letdown



## oldman67 (Feb 6, 2017)

I started TRT treatment back in june,My test was at about 180 when I started,felt great the first 5 months made good gains,didnt need a magic pill for the bedroom and would wake up in the morning like I used to when I was much younger (I am 49)my test was at almost a 1000 last check 3 months ago,the last 3 months I have lost the bedroom /morning feeling,sometimes even the little blue pill doesn't help much,plus have started to feel rundown a little bit and not feeling like I had the first few months.Is this a normal leveling off period or?I had my regular doc run bloodwork etc,, to make sure nothing else is wrong and everything came back fine.The clinic I use doesn't want to up my test since my levels are where they are.Any suggestions?Also,does anyone have any other option for therapy/etc,,,looking for cheaper than what I am paying out now.Thanks


----------



## nightster (Feb 6, 2017)

How are your estrogen levels?


----------



## Dex (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep, I would like to see your estrogen level as well as other bloodwork. Sitting at 1000 will bring the estrogen up as well. It will also make your blood thicker and increase BP. These can all affect the erect.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 6, 2017)

^^^^This^^^^ I almost guarantee your e2 is out of whack... Did your GP test your estrogen levels in that recent blood test? Also, are you taking some type of aromatase inhibitor (like- arimidex or aromasin)? If so, what is you dosage schedule? 
As far as going cheaper, you could always tell your GP about doing your TRT through a clinic and how its expensive and see if he will prescribe you TRT instead... it will most likely be a lot cheaper. Either that, or find an UGL to use and do it all yourself...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2017)

Post a pic of your bloods. Just black out the identifying info


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am not seeing where the lab even checked that on the results I have here.I am taking1cc of test once a week, and 50 units of HCG twice a week and then one tablet of anastrazole once a week I think a 25.


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 6, 2017)

Will get that up now


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 6, 2017)

Here is my last labs


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 6, 2017)

By the looks of it, your E2 is sitting at 8.2pg/ml. That's still in the ok range but I could bet the feelings you are having will be attributed to this being just above normal. You say you are using adex at .25mgs a week?? That's not very much but some people aromatize more/less than others on a TRT dose. Try taking the adex out for a week or two and test again and see how you feel.


----------



## Dex (Feb 6, 2017)

So, the labs look to be in range. E2 is low, but still in range. You might not need anastrozole for your TRT dose. I don't use it unless I go over 200mg/wk. Like the maintenance guy said, try not taking it and see how you feel and get bloods without it next time.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 7, 2017)

You tanked your e2. Stop taking the anastrazole for a few weeks and see how you feel. When I had my e2 in the single digits I felt like crap. My head was a mess. I feel great when my e2 is between 25-35.


----------



## snake (Feb 7, 2017)

TT is good and like the boys said, the E2 is a little on the low end. Any chance you have some other factors going on here? Stress can shut down your PP game faster than any other factor.


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am going to talk with them today,they had started adding my anastrozal into my test so I need for them to either adjust it or go back to the pills so I can control it it sounds like.Thanks for all the response,it's good to hear from those who have seen it and been there.


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 7, 2017)

No that is all the meds I am taking,went through my GP who sent me to and Endo-they prescribed androgel 1% that was it,and the last time I went they took me off that even ,which is why I ended up at mt online place and started there.And pardon me for sounding dumb here,,, a UGL?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 7, 2017)

Your e2 is low. You shouldn't need to take an ai on trt dose. If the dose brings you back to the levels you were at when you were 20. I didn't take an ai at 20 because of my natural test levels did you?  

Cobra said it best when he said that e2 is a ratio if your test is high, your e2 should be also.


----------



## oldman67 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for all the help everyone.They are cutting it in half this set of meds so we will see how it goes.Glad I found this site,it's great to hear from those who have experienced it.


----------

